# Hello Everybirdie



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have not been able to participate here on the Forum due to Internet woes very frustration.
Even now trying to do this message my internet signal has dropped out three times connection lost and having to start again.
So I have not been able to be around, just a quick update : My three budgie boys are all moulting at present, Blue is shedding all his soft fluffy feathers, Budget and Fifo are dropping the bigger wing and tail beauties so I am busily picking them up and storing them in my Keep box LOL.
They are all healthy and enjoying life to the full.
I have been slowly recuperating from my two knee surgeries, the result was not what I was hoping for but with Physio, and acupuncture and some exercises some light is slowly showing at the end of the tunnel. yesterday I had to have fluid drained off my left knee and then steroid injection. Next week the other will be done. I am back at work for three days a week also.
So there you have it, I truly want to be here as often as I can but if you don't see or hear from me for a while you can safely assume I am having internet drama.:flb:arrot 1 (new):


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Cathy. Nice to see you back. Are you on National Board Band NBN. My internet is the same to mine dropped out 25 times in one afternoon and i couldn't get in touch with my family on Skype.. I don't like it at all cause your phone is connected with the NBN box and when the internet goes out you lose your phone to...

I always love hearing about Budget and Fifo... Indigo is molting and feathers are going everywhere he flaps them out of his cage and they go all over the floor i am picking up little feathers i have a good collection of them..

I hope you get better soon Cathy.. It must be good to get out and about in the fresh air...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice to see you back,Cathy! I hope you feel better soon!:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry to hear you are having on-going internet issues in addition to all you've been going through with your knees, my friend! :hug: :hug:

Please take care of yourself. 
Your health is the most important thing ever as you and I well know.

Kisses to Budget, Fifo and Blue from all the FaeryBee Flock!
xoxoxo*


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Its great to hear from you. 
I will pray your knees heal up nicely and that they are soon pain and fluid free.

I plan on keeping feathers as they drop, glad to hear I'm not crazy for thinking this was a good idea also 

Glad you and your flock are doing well, update us when you can. Life happens; internet connections, jobs, illness/surgeries. No worries.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Cathy, it's good to hear from you and I'm glad your flock has been doing well. 
I'm sorry for the internet connection issues you have been experiencing lately, hopefully soon that will be fixed.
I'm wishing you a steady and continued good recovery for your knees. :hug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Cathy :wave:. I'm glad to hear that the boys are doing well! I know that physical issues and internet malfunctions can cause much frustration. Especially when at the same time . Prayers and healing vibes to you . Take care :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cathy, 

It's good to hear from you and I imagine it is very frustrating not having a reliable internet. :smash:

I sincerely hope you're able to recuperate soon, I can't imagine how brave you are to go through all those surgeries and procedures. I hope your knees soon undergo some positive changes for sure! :fingerx:

It's good to hear an update on the boys and am glad they're doing well


----------

